# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Λούγαρα  ...

## tasos-mo

Αν και δεν ειμαι καλος στις παρουσιασεις,θα κανω οτι μπορω. Και με το υλικο που θα βρισκω κατα διαστηματα στο κινητο ή στο pc (αλλα και με καινουργιο),θα προσπαθησω να παρουσιασω τα λουγαρακια μου και την μικρη προσπαθεια εκτροφης-αναπαραγωγης που εχω εδω και δυο χρονια περιπου.
Τα πρωτα μου αυγα.. σε 13 μερες εσκασε το πρωτο.. 

Τετραδα...ολα γεματα..

Ειχα την τυχη να εχω καλους γονεις..ουτε ζημιες ουτε προβληματα.


Παντα ταισμενα καλα..και απο τους δυο γονεις..

Εγω μονο το καθαρισμα της φωλιας..

Βεβαια η τυχη καπου σταματαει..καποια ζευγαρια μειναν μονο στα προκαταρκτικα..

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Τασο ! ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και πολλες ομορφες στιγμες και φετος !

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Τάσο. Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια.
Με το καλό τη νέα σεζόν να γεμίσεις λούγαρα.

----------


## stam64

ομορφιές από μία εκτροφή πουλιών  που πραγματικά σπανίζει!!!
με το καλό και φέτος!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μπραβο Τασο!!! πραγματικα ομορφες και σπανιες στιγμες. να τα χερεσε και μεγαλυτερες επιτυχιες του χρονου.

δεν εχω ασχοληθει με μεταλλαξεις  λουγαρου.....αλλα, αυτο το μεταλλαγμενο λουγαρακι στη φωτο, μηπως ειναι αρσενικο? αυτο το γκρι στο κεφαλι με εβαλε σε σκεψεις.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια τα λούγαρα, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και στο μέλλον και να τα απολαμβάνεις!!!! Αν θέλεις πες μας σχετικά με το τάισμα των νεοσσών.......τι τους έβαζες για να τα ταΐζουν????

----------


## kostaskirki

Πραγματικα ομορφες και σπανιες εικονες για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα!!
Με το καλο και του χρονου με ακομα περισσοτερα και υγιει μικρα απο ολα τα ζευγαρια σου!!

----------


## geo_ilion

Μπαβο σου Τασο πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μέσω του φόρουμ μαθαίνω για διάφορα είδη που υπάρχουν.
Πανέμορφα πουλάκια!

----------


## kostas karderines

Χίλια μπράβο Τάσο πανεμορφα!ότι και να γράψουμε είναι λίγο,είδαμε και κάτι ξεχωριστό...! Να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## tasos-mo

> αυτο το μεταλλαγμενο λουγαρακι στη φωτο, μηπως ειναι αρσενικο? αυτο το γκρι στο κεφαλι με εβαλε σε σκεψεις.


Κώστα είναι θηλυκό.. αλλά όχι καλό(για ιζαμπέλ εννοώ).. 86αρη και φαίνεται το γιατί. Όταν βάλω τα ζευγάρια στις κλούβες θα φανεί η διάφορα στο φυλο.

----------


## tasos-mo

> Αν θέλεις πες μας σχετικά με το τάισμα των νεοσσών.......τι τους έβαζες για να τα ταΐζουν????


Δημήτρη ακριβώς ίδια διαχείριση με τις καρδερινες. Συνοπτικά θα σου πω για βάση έχω το κέικ για καρδερίνες και indios και μόνιμα έξτρα καναβουρι-περιλα-κινοα.Βέβαια θα ήθελα να έχω και το καλύτερο όλων φυτρωμενους σπόρους,αλλά επειδή δεν μπορω να φτιάξω λόγω ωραρίου δουλειάς βάζω σκουλήκι.. παλιότερα είχα δοκιμάσει και γαριδα..για να μην ξεφύγω συνοπτικά αυτά.. έχω κάνει αρκετά πειράματα,γιατί το κάθε πουλί όπως ξέρεις έχει διαφορετικά γούστα-αποδοχή

----------


## tasos-mo

Την ώρα του ταισματος...

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Kωστα δεν ειχα δικη μου φωτο να δεις τις διαφορες στα ιζαμπελ.. αλλα στο παρακατω βιντεο ειναι καθαρο.. το αρσενικο εχει πιο εντονο και περισσοτερο κιτρινο,και πιο εντονο γκρι περιγραμμα.. Και μια επισημανση και τα θηλυκα εχουν μελανινη στο κεφαλι(για την αληθεια παντου) απλως τα αρσενικα εχουν το καταμαυρο στεμμα..οποτε σε μεταλλαξεις οπως τα ιζαμπελ το αρσενικο εχει αυτο το γκρι εντονο στεμμα και τα θηλυκα ενα καπως θολο γκρι σαν σκια..(απλως στην δικη μου φωτο φαινοταν πιο εντονο και σε μπερδεψε λογω ελληψης φωτισμου) 
Τωρα που ειχα χρονο να σου απαντησω καλυτερα, πιστευω να τα καταφερα..




Στην δικη μου φωτο μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι προκειται για θηλυκο ιζαμπελ απο την ασπρη κοιλια... αν ηταν αρσενικο θα επρεπε να ειχε κατακιτρινη κοιλια οπως ειναι ο αρσενικος διπλα..

----------


## jk21

Ομορφο να βλεπουμε πουλακια εκτροφης και πιο ομορφο οταν ειναι σχετικα ειδος σπανιο

Πανεμορφο να τα βλεπουμε σε στιγμες αναπαραγωγης 

Οτι πιο υπεροχο ,οποιος τα δειχνει να θελει να μεταδωσει οτι ξερει για αυτα !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Απίστευτα !!!!!

----------


## teo24

Ομορφα πουλακια Τασο,να τα χαιρεσαι και να εχεις παντα τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.
Σ'ευχαριστουμε για την ομορφη παρουσιαση ...

----------


## tasos-mo

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.. είναι πραγματικά πολυ όμορφα και ιδιαίτερα πουλιά και αυτά,όπως όλα...

----------


## tasos-mo

Την Κυριακή εκμεταλλευτηκαμε την ηλιοφάνεια(γιατι εδω πανω πλεον ειναι πολυτέλεια) για ένα μπανακι πριν το καθάρισμα των κλουβιων..

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο φιλε τασο παρα πολυ ομορφα τα λουγαρακια σου και ειναι σημαντικο που μας τα δειχνεις!ευχαριστουμε....... ::

----------


## mitsman

ρε συ πολύ φάτσες τα λουγαράκια σου!!!! ματι να μην τα πιανει!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Να είσαι καλα Κώστα..Αφου με απείλησες.Είπες αν δεν βάζω,δεν θα βάζεις και εσύ τις κούκλες σου.Οπότε!!χαχαχα

Δημήτρη ευτυχώς όταν ματιαζονται καμια φορά παίρνω τηλ τον jk και μου λέει πως να τα "ξεματιασω"..χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

Απλα πραγματα ....

συν Αθηνα 



και  (καταλληλη ) χειρα   (οποτε πρεπει και οχι ψωμοτυρι γιατι μετα δεν θα την καταλαβαινουν .... θα την εχουν συνηθισει  )  κεινει ...






αυτα 



και αυτα 



στον

----------


## mixalis73

πολυ ομορφα τα λουγαρακια σου να τα χαιρεσαι...

----------


## kostas karderines

> Να είσαι καλα Κώστα..Αφου με απείλησες.Είπες αν δεν βάζω,δεν θα βάζεις και εσύ τις κούκλες σου.Οπότε!!χαχαχα
> 
> Δημήτρη ευτυχώς όταν ματιαζονται καμια φορά παίρνω τηλ τον jk και μου λέει πως να τα "ξεματιασω"..χαχαχαχαχα


θα ξαναβαλω για να μπορω να εχω απαιτησεις :wink: !!!η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να δω παλι τα μοναδικα λουγαρακια σου.......!τον πηρα και γω τον jk αρκετες φορες για "ξεματιασμα" :Sick0018:

----------


## jk21

οσο στο φορουμ παρουσιαζεται πραγματικη εκτροφη απο την πλειοψηφια των μελων του που ασχολουνται με ιθαγενη 

o jk  θα ξεματιαζει 




αλλιως θα παρει συνταξη γιατι δεν θα χει νοημα !

----------


## kostas karderines

ας βαλει και κανενας αλλος φωτο και βιντεο για να μοιραζεται το ματι!και οποιος ματιασει........... :Fighting0092:

----------


## johnrider



----------


## tasos-mo

Χαχαχα.. μετά από τόσο ξεματιασμα,για έξι μήνες είμαι οκ.

----------


## tasos-mo



----------


## tasos-mo

Ποίος κατάλαβε τι πουλάκι(μετάλλαξη) είναι αυτό;;;

----------


## kostaskirki

Λουγαρακι θηλυκο αλλα τι μεταλλαξη??
Εσυ θα μας πεις! Χα χα χα

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα ξεχασα να το γράψω όταν έβαλα την φωτο..και είπα να το κάνω κουίζακι..χαχαχα οπως σωστά είπες είναι  θηλυκό λουγαρο αρχέγονο ιβουάρ.. Οπως ξερουμε η μετάλλαξη ιβουαρ επηρεάζει το λιποχρωμα.. Στην περίπτωση μας το κίτρινο χρωμα..το οποίο δεν φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου..

----------


## kostaskirki

Kαλη συνεχεια να εχεις Τασσο και καλους απογονους απο τα πουλακια σου!! 
Επελεξες νομιζω πολυ δυσκολη εκτροφη! Και παλι μπραβο σου!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Να και τα μεταλλαγμένα....!Τάσο πας να μας βάλεις σε έξοδα.... Χα χα χα χα! Πολύ όμορφο,να το χαίρεσαι και καλούς απογόνους!

----------


## tasos-mo

> Να και τα μεταλλαγμένα....!Τάσο πας να μας βάλεις σε έξοδα.... Χα χα χα χα! Πολύ όμορφο,να το χαίρεσαι και καλούς απογόνους!


Χαχαχα... Σε έξοδα...!!!! Οταν κατέβω κατω θα σας βαλω σε εξοδα αν παμε για κανα τσιπουρακι..μονο ετσι μπορω να σε βαλω σε εξοδα.




> Kαλη συνεχεια να εχεις Τασσο και καλους απογονους απο τα πουλακια σου!! 
> Επελεξες νομιζω πολυ δυσκολη εκτροφη! Και παλι μπραβο σου!!


Ευχαριστώ Κώστα,καλη συνέχεια σε όλους μας.. Να εχουμε μια καλύτερη χρονια απο πέρσι. Τα λουγαρα τα εχω τρια χρονια περιπου...έκανα οσο καλύτερη δουλειά μπορουσα με τα αρχέγονα, βεβαια ειχα την τυχη να παρω καλα πουλακια. Φέτος συμπλήρωσα και με καποια ζευγαρια με μεταλλάξεις.. Πίστεψε με ειναι ακριβως ίδια εκτροφη με τις καρδερινες..οποτε δεν αλλαξα και πολυ..παλι στα ιδια ειμαι..

----------


## tasos-mo

Όλα τα πουλάκια εξάλλου έχουν την δυσκολία τους..

----------


## kostas karderines

Κατέβα εσύ και όλα δικά μου!!!αδυναμία το τσίπουρο....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μπραβο Τασο! ετσι βαλε και καμια μεταλλαξη...μπας και ''παρουμε και καμια φωνη'' και εμεις  :Anim 59:

----------


## mixalis73

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια μπραβο τασο.

----------


## tasos-mo

> Κατέβα εσύ και όλα δικά μου!!!αδυναμία το τσίπουρο....


Κώστα μοιάζουμε πολύ..έχουμε τις ίδιες αδυναμίες,καρδερίνες και τσίπουρο.. Χαχαχα 




> μπραβο Τασο! ετσι βαλε και καμια μεταλλαξη...μπας και ''παρουμε και καμια φωνη'' και εμεις


Μόλις στρώσουν τα πουλιά θα βάλω περισσότερες.. Τωρα ειμαστε σε φαση εγκλιματισμου στο καινούργιο περιβάλλον. 




> πολυ ομορφα πουλακια μπραβο τασο.


Ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη,να είσαι καλά..

----------


## tasos-mo

> αυτο το μεταλλαγμενο λουγαρακι στη φωτο, μηπως ειναι αρσενικο? αυτο το γκρι στο κεφαλι με εβαλε σε σκεψεις.


Μπορεί να καθυστερω λιγάκι,αλλά δεν ξεχνώ..(ευτυχώς για κάποιους,δυστυχώς για κάποιους άλλους..χαχα)
Αυτό είναι και το αρσενικό ιζαμπέλ.. αδερφός τις κούκλας που λέγαμε τότε..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε :Happy:  

Μπραβο φιλε, πολυ ομορφος ο μαγκας! τα περιποιησε σωστα τα πουλια και φαίνεται.
αρχιζουν και μου αρεσουν οι μεταλλαξεις και στα λουγαρακια. ιδιος τα μεταλαγμενα θηλυκα ειναι ποιο ομορφα απο τα αρχεγονα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Περι ορεξεως.....!!! αναλογα την μεταλλαξη παντα...κατσε να δεις τα παστελακια... μην βιαζεσαι.. εχει πολυ πραγμα στις μεταλλαξεις..

----------


## kostaskirki

Τασσο ολα τα λεφτα ο μικρος! Πραγματικα πανεμορφος!!

----------


## kostas karderines

και ελεγα θα βαλει η κανει το κοροιδο...χα χα χα!εγω προσωπικα παντως δεν γνωριζω αλλον οχι μονο με λουγαρα εκτροφης αλλα με τετοια λουγαρα,χαιρομαι που ειναι φιλος μου :: !καλη συνεχεια φιλε!και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε... :Fighting0092:

----------


## tasos-mo

> και ελεγα θα βαλει η κανει το κοροιδο...χα χα χα!


Χαχαχα...Για τον φίλο μου...

----------


## kostas karderines

τελικα εισαι και συ του ξεβαμενου!!!με σενα που εμπλεξα δεν βλεπω να την γλυτωνω,θα κλεισω και το αλλο μπαλκονι!!!ευχαριστω φιλαρακι... :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

> αρχιζουν και μου αρεσουν οι μεταλλαξεις και στα λουγαρακια. ιδιος τα μεταλαγμενα θηλυκα ειναι ποιο ομορφα απο τα αρχεγονα.


Ότι πει ο Κώστας.. μεταλλαγμένο θηλυκό... Εγινεεεεεε..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

να σαι καλα φιλε! κουκλαρα!! αυτο ειναι παστελακι ειπαμε?

*γραφε και τι μεταλλαξη ειναι το καθε πουλακι, να παρουμε καμια φωνη και εμεις που δεν το εχουμε με τις μεταλλαξεις.

----------


## teo24

πολυ ομορφα.... ::

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα με την σειρα.. #43 αρσενικο ιζαμπελ, #48 αρσενικο καφε παστελ, και #50 θηλυκο ιζαμπελ παστελ

----------


## tasos-mo

> πολυ ομορφα....


Να εισαι καλα Θοδωρη...

----------


## xasimo

Τασο παρα παρα πολυ ομορφα και ιδιαιτερα πουλακια! Παντα τετοια ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια ,Μπράβο

----------


## tasos-mo

Και μερικά από τα φετινά.. 2016..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Και μερικά από τα φετινά.. 2016..


να σου ζησουν Τασο.

να υποθεσω οτι αυτα τωρα εχουν παει στρατο? χαχαχχααχα

----------


## tasos-mo

Χαχαχα... Όντως σε λίγο θα πάρουν και απολυτήριο... Η συγκεκριμένη να φανταστείς είναι και παραμανα..

----------


## kostaskirki

Mπραβο σου ρε Τασσο! Πολυ χαιρομαι να βλεπω τα πουλακια σου!!
Αντε να τα δουμε και ντυμενα!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Φίλε Τάσο ειναι πανεμορφα!
Ο Τάσος είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση στο πως αγαπάει και προσέχει τα πουλάκια του!
Και έχει και από τις καλύτερες εκτροφες!

----------


## tasos-mo

> Mπραβο σου ρε Τασσο! Πολυ χαιρομαι να βλεπω τα πουλακια σου!!
> Αντε να τα δουμε και ντυμενα!!


Να είσαι καλα Κώστα.. είναι αμφίδρομο..και εγώ γουστάρω να βλέπω τα δικα σου..γενικά έχουμε πολύ καλό υλικό στην παρέα..




> Φίλε Τάσο ειναι πανεμορφα!
> Ο Τάσος είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση στο πως αγαπάει και προσέχει τα πουλάκια του!
> Και έχει και από τις καλύτερες εκτροφες!


Κώστα υπερβολές... Μακάρι να ήταν ετσι.. μ'αρέσει που εδω μέσα αν και ασχολούμαι γύρο στα τριάντα χρονια με ωδικά πτηνά ακόμα μαθαίνω..πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα..

----------


## tasos-mo

Θα μπουν και βίντεο σιγά σιγά..

----------


## tasos-mo

(Συγνώμη αλλα απο το ταμπλετ δεν μπορω να τα βαζω ανοιχτα τα βίντεο)

----------


## jk21

Υποθετω παλιοτερο το βιντεο ... ε; 


να τα χαιρεσαι !!! θα εχουν μεγαλωσει πια !

----------


## Ρία

τι ομορφα που ειναι!! παντα γερα  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

> https://youtu.be/HE1f8bpbFz8
> https://youtu.be/f3gxVb1_FRk
> (Συγνώμη αλλα απο το ταμπλετ δεν μπορω να τα βαζω ανοιχτα τα βίντεο)


Μπράβο ρε φίλε....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Όμορφα τα μικρά. Να σου ζήσουν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos-mo

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους... 
Είναι βίντεο από την φετινή αναπαραγωγή,πλέον έχουν ντυθεί και ετοιμάζονται για τον πρώτο τους χειμώνα.. 
Αφού ξέρεις Δημήτρη,τα ανεβάζω με μια μικρή χρόνοκαθυστέρηση..

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να << πειραξουμε >> το κυκλωμα χρονοκαθυστερησης εγω ή οι δυο πατρινοι που το δουλευουμε το κολλητηρι και τα ηλεκτρονικα , να μικρυνουμε το χρονο χαχαχαχαχαχα . Απαιτουμε να τα δουμε συντομα με το κοστουμακι !!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο σου ρε Τασσο για ακομα μια φορα!! 
Ειναι υπεροχα!!

----------


## tasos-mo



----------


## amastro

Μπορεί να μου αρέσουν πολύ τα αρχέγονα λουγαράκια, αλλά και οι μεταλλάξεις που μας δείχνεις είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών.

----------


## tasos-mo

Ανδρέα εχω αλλάξει αρκετά είδη όλα αυτα τα χρόνια..και εχω  καταληξει στις μπαλκανικα και τα λουγαρακια για τους εξής λόγους.. μου αρέσει ότι έχουν μικρό μέγεθος με την αντίστοιχη σπιρταδα και εννοείται η φωνή τους(πάντα μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου, μην παρεξηγηθώ) και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε με αυτα μεγαλώσαμε οι πιο πολλοί και ας ήταν και πιασμένα γιατι τοτε δεν υπήρχε ούτε η ιδέα για εκτροφή.. να φανταστείς παλιότερα είχα ασχοληθεί με μεταλλάξεις φλωρων..δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο περίεργο μου φαινόταν...τα μεταλλαγμένα φλωρια αν δεν εχεις δει από κοντά είναι σαν περιστέρια,τεράστια..χαχαχ  .. αλλα και αυτα πανέμορφα,ωστόσο εμένα μου φαινόταν περίεργα γιατι ήμουν εξοικειωμένος με μικρότερα μεγέθη..
 Τώρα πλέον κατασταλαξα..βρήκα αυτο που θέλω..και οπως λες και εσύ και είναι και αλήθεια βέβαια μπορεί τα αρχέγονα να είναι πανεμορφα..αλλα οι μεταλλάξεις είναι το κατι άλλο..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια.

----------

